# Velogames Giro d'Italia fantasy league



## Dayvo (1 May 2017)

I'm off the mark quickly this year! 

Anyone interested in joining here's Velogames' website: https://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2017/

The league code for Cycle Chat is 160116341425.

The deadline is 12:00 on Friday 5th May.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Dayvo (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm in



Want a little bet? 

A fiver, or a couple of beers somewhere?


----------



## Shadow (1 May 2017)

Wow, that IS quick of you, Dayvo! Have you been studying the form? 
Remind us, how did you do last year?


----------



## Shadow (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm in


You're not in the CC league yet!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> You're not in the CC league yet!


Neither I was, I forgot to press the confirm button


----------



## rich p (1 May 2017)

Have the starting line-ups been confirmed yet?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Have the starting line-ups been confirmed yet?


nope, most have but not them all


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

Thanks @Dayvo. Incidentally why don't you do Marmion's one?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Thanks @Dayvo. Incidentally why don't you do Marmion's one?


Cos he's a doofus


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2017)

Done.


----------



## Biscuit (2 May 2017)

I'm on it!


----------



## brommers (2 May 2017)

I'm in now - there's 9 in so far


----------



## biking_fox (2 May 2017)

I'm in though have been even more distracted than usual about following other races and form. I'd have thought the 100th Giro would have had more appeal than the Tour this year, but appears G is leading the sky charge.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

I've changed my team about 10 times already.


----------



## Shadow (2 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I've changed my team about 10 times already.


And that was just this a.m.
Wondering how much more tinkering you could manage in the next 3 days!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> And that was just this a.m.
> Wondering how much more tinkering you could manage in the next 3 days!


I'm sure once I get round to reading the rules/scoring (if I ever do, as I have been playing velogames for years and have never done so yet!) I might change a few more times.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

I've just read the scoring and am no wiser as to how it works


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

I have changed my team so many times now I reckon I am back to being almost the same as version 1. And I ain't changing it again. Possibly.


----------



## Shadow (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have changed my team so many times now I reckon I am back to being almost the same as version 1. And I ain't changing it again. Possibly.


Really?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> Really?


Possibly.

Nah, happy with what I have - I think I have worked out the scoring and tried to pick riders that will pick up points, rather than previous attempts where I went with riders I thought would put in a decent showing which I discovered does not mean they score points!


----------



## Shadow (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Nah, happy with what I have


..until you look at your team again tomorrow morning...!


----------



## Houthakker (3 May 2017)

I'm in.VeloLytham


----------



## gk09 (4 May 2017)

Dyslexia Untied is entered


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

If anyone fancies CC Giro punditry, feel free to join in:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pro-tour-punditry-2017-no-spoilers-please.212345/post-4787944


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 May 2017)

In also, if my grand national and Paris-Roubaix picks are anything to go by I've picked the wrong horse so badly it might as well be a donkey


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2017)

I'm in. What are the rules these days. Can you change anyone or is your pick your pick?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm in. What are the rules these days. Can you change anyone or is your pick your pick?


You can only change before the closing deadline; once you realise you have picked 9 duffers you are stuck with them


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> You can only change before the closing deadline; once you realise you have picked 9 duffers you are stuck with them


DAHHHKT....


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> You can only change before the closing deadline; once you realise you have picked 9 duffers you are stuck with them


I'm in. I don't recognise most of the Directeur Sportif's tho.


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2017)

Is there a notification as to 'listed riders' who withdraw?

One year I confidently picked 9 strong riders only to find that two of them dropped out before the start. Still beat Marmion tho'. IIRC.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Is there a notification as to 'listed riders' who withdraw?
> 
> One year I confidently picked 9 strong riders only to find that two of them dropped out before the start. Still beat Marmion tho'. IIRC.


Show me a list of your 9 riders and I'll tell you if they are riding


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm in. I don't recognise most of the Directeur Sportif's tho.



I see that old nobber from CC's early days has registered. Doesn't want to embarrass himself by showing his current identity, I s'pose!


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Show me a list of your 9 riders and I'll tell you if they are riding



Don't you have access to my team?


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Don't you have access to my team?



Ah, I see. All teams have their riders hidden.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> I see that old nobber from CC's early days has registered. Doesn't want to embarrass himself by showing his current identity, I s'pose!


Ah, gotcha!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2017)

I've joined so you're all fighting for second to last place.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2017)

I'm in. Ostrica Velocipeda is my team.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2017)

Sorry for my ignorance how do I do it,go onto link and put my email in ?


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance how do I do it,go onto link and put my email in ?


Yeah, go on and sign up then pick your team. After you've done that there's an option to join a mini league, do that then paste in the league code and you're done.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2017)

Thanks,should manage that before tomorrow !


----------



## 400bhp (4 May 2017)

I'm in - Secret Objective 

My daughter is too - TeamMoggy


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> I'm in - Secret Objective
> 
> My daughter is too - TeamMoggy


Was it your daughter that thrashed most of us on one of these last year? A year older and i hate to think what she'll do to us now.


----------



## 400bhp (4 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Was it your daughter that thrashed most of us on one of these last year? A year older and i hate to think what she'll do to us now.



No, but she's picked a stonking team, without thinking landed first time on 100 points


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> No, but she's picked a stonking team, without thinking landed first time on 100 points


Ha, the clever ones are always the ones that make you think that they didn't.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Right, that's definitely my last change.



And, just in case anyone is not paying attention to the race thread, Bardiani have 2 riders testing positive and it's possible/likely the whole team will get kicked off the Giro so you'd best get changing any riders you have


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2017)

I'd picked Pirazzi, so I've hoisted him out by his petard and put in someone else. I've already forgotten who.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'd picked Pirazzi, so I've hoisted him out by his petard and put in someone else. I've already forgotten who.


I thought Pirazzi might be in a few teams. You cheats! 

I think he was in one of my versions as well, although I have made so many changes I am not sure...


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I thought Pirazzi might be in a few teams. You cheats!
> 
> I think he was in one of my versions as well, although I have made so many changes I am not sure...


In my defence; Valverde has never featured in my picks.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> In my defence; Valverde has never featured in my picks.


Pirazzi wasn't a cheat till today. He was just a rider who performed inexplicably extraordinarily well now and again...
Personally I'm convinced that this is the first time he's doped


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Pirazzi wasn't a cheat till today. He was just a rider who performed inexplicably extraordinarily well now and again...
> Personally I'm convinced that this is the first time he's doped


I just thought he was highly motivated by his home tour.......


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I just thought he was highly motivated by his home tour.......


You were almost right. He was highly motivated by the HGH he was shoving into his veins


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2017)

Is it not two positives from the same team and they can kick the whole team out ?


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Is it not two positives from the same team and they can kick the whole team out ?


That's the theory, yes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Want a little bet?
> 
> A fiver, or a couple of beers somewhere?


I have just checked the teams, which are now on view, and we have one shared rider, Yates.
Otherwise, you have picked a load of duffers


----------



## brommers (6 May 2017)

So, Greg Lamonds Shrapnelled Arse is leading the way!


----------



## Milzy (6 May 2017)

I have 128 points so far.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have just checked the teams, which are now on view, and we have one shared rider, Yates.
> Otherwise, you have picked a load of duffers



You're either a tight arse or sensible by not accepting the wager (think I know which!).

5th place with 394 points on CC and 3,126th of 17,225 overall. Your placing? 

Looks like Rich and you share 5 riders...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> You're either a tight arse or sensible by not accepting the wager (think I know which!).
> 
> 5th place with 394 points on CC and 3,126th of 17,225 overall. Your placing?
> 
> Looks like Rich and you share 5 riders...


It's a GRAND Tour, not a ride tae the shops!


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's a GRAND Tour, not a ride tae the shops!



Yeah, but your team seems to enjoy window shopping!


----------



## Milzy (7 May 2017)

I have 360 points. Doing pants.


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2017)

I'm playing the long game.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 May 2017)

I'm in, and happily not last place like the other league I'm in.


----------



## Milzy (7 May 2017)

Where do you go to check the c.c leugue??


----------



## Milzy (7 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> Where do you go to check the c.c leugue??


Edit found it in 9th


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> I have 360 points. Doing pants.


You have a decent team tho. It's a 3 week event.


----------



## brommers (7 May 2017)

I'm top of something for a change


----------



## Milzy (7 May 2017)

brommers said:


> I'm top of something for a change


Your guys might burn out. It's such a tough tour.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2017)

brommers said:


> I'm top of something for a change



7 points in front of me. 

BTW, where are the experts?


----------



## Shadow (7 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> where are the experts


Out riding?
Waiting for the hills?
Who else could you mean?!!!


----------



## brommers (11 May 2017)

Why has no one posted on here recently?


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Why has no one posted on here recently?



Just had a look at your team... all I can say is enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Shadow (11 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Why has no one posted on here recently?


smug git!!!


----------



## brommers (11 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> smug git!!!


When you've got a record like mine on the CC Punditry you take every opportunity you can to act smug


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2017)

As I said, only a matter of time until @Dayvo started his downward journey


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> As I said, only a matter of time until @Dayvo started his downward journey


I hadn't even noticed him dropping like a stone...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I hadn't even noticed him dropping like a stone...


Dayvo's team:


----------



## brommers (20 May 2017)

The bloke who's last in the PTP is 1st in the Velogames - extraordinary!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

brommers said:


> The bloke who's last in the PTP is 1st in the Velogames - extraordinary!


He must be a right nobber


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> As I said, only a matter of time until @Dayvo started his downward journey


Hmmm, I've just noticed that super pundit @Dayvo has got Dumoulin in his team and neither of us have.
Jus' sayin' like...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, I've just noticed that super pundit @Dayvo has got Dumoulin in his team and neither of us have.
> Jus' sayin' like...


True. 

I might be eating my hat by the end


----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, I've just noticed that super pundit @Dayvo has got Dumoulin in his team and neither of us have.
> Jus' sayin' like...



Too bad you copied each other's selections!


----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> True.
> 
> I might be eating my hat by the end



You've got plenty to choose from, IIRC!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, I've just noticed that super pundit @Dayvo has got Dumoulin in his team and neither of us have.
> Jus' sayin' like...



I've got him as well, unfortunately the rest of my team is bloody useless


----------



## Milzy (20 May 2017)

Why did I pick Dennis he's useless!?


----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've got him as well, unfortunately the rest of my team is bloody useless



How many hats have you got?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> How many hats have you got?



I don't get that one


----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't get that one



It's not worth worrying about.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2017)

I picked rohan dennis and Geraint thomas ! Never mind its only fantasy.....


----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I picked rohan dennis and Geraint thomas ! Never mind its only fantasy.....



No, they really are out of the Giro...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> Why did I pick Dennis he's useless!?


Not only is he useless, he dropped out ages ago...


----------



## 400bhp (20 May 2017)

brommers said:


> The bloke who's last in the PTP is 1st in the Velogames - extraordinary!


Wots "PTP"?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> Wots "PTP"?



Pro Tour Punditry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> Wots "PTP"?


Pro Tour Punditry

edit - wot he said ^^^


----------



## 400bhp (20 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Pro Tour Punditry.



Ahhh

Didn't even realise i was in it


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Not only is he useless, he dropped out ages ago...


He's probably still ahead of TVG...


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

@Marmion , any idea if dayvo finished above us? 
Not sure who the winner or runner up are. Are they on CycleChat?


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2017)

rich p said:


> @Marmion , any idea if dayvo finished above us?
> Not sure who the winner or runner up are. Are they on CycleChat?



Have today's points been added to the scores. I seem to be behind you and Marmy, but might come a bit closer IF the adding of points has been delayed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

rich p said:


> @Marmion , any idea if dayvo finished above us?
> Not sure who the winner or runner up are. Are they on CycleChat?





Dayvo said:


> Have today's points been added to the scores. I seem to be behind you and Marmy, but might come a bit closer IF the adding of points has been delayed.



The scores have not been updated yet, that was the scoring last night, I checked just to see how far Dayvo was behind me...


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> The scores have not been updated yet, that was the scoring last night, I checked just to see how far Dayvo was behind me...



Not far, is the answer.

1st and 3rd in the GC
1st and 2nd in the White Jersey
2nd in today's ITT 

and whatever else comes along...


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2017)

It was worth waiting for!

https://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2017/leaguescores.php?league=160116341425

So which hat are you going to tuck into, eh, Marmy!


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2017)

And well done, Rich! 

Marmy should have copied ALL of your team, not just five of them


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2017)

rich p said:


> @Marmion , any idea if dayvo finished above us?
> Not sure who the winner or runner up are. Are they on CycleChat?


My thought too. And 5th place?

In spite of TP's good form in last few days, could not catch Dayvo - only 29 points behind.

Where did Marmy finish?!


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> It was worth waiting for!
> 
> https://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2017/leaguescores.php?league=160116341425
> 
> So which hat are you going to tuck into, eh, Marmy!


The fez: I was not faster than pasta which makes me think you've been getting some outside help.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> My thought too. And 5th place?
> 
> In spite of TP's good form in last few days, could not catch Dayvo - only 29 points behind.
> 
> Where did Marmy finish?!


One below you!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> It was worth waiting for!
> 
> https://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2017/leaguescores.php?league=160116341425
> 
> So which hat are you going to tuck into, eh, Marmy!


Jeezus Christ. I'll never cope with this, or hear the end of it...


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Jeezus Christ. I'll never cope with this, or hear the end of it...



*Chapeau*, Marmion! 

Nope! 

You also seem to have conveniently forgotten that I've finished above you in recent fantasy tour*s*.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> *Chapeau*, Marmion!
> 
> Nope!
> 
> You also seem to have conveniently forgotten that I've finished above you in recent fantasy tour*s*.


I hadn't, but I was hoping you had - so I didnae mention it


----------

